# Steaks, taters and gus



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

Did some bone-in rib steaks tonight.  One with S&P, one with Natures Seasoning and mine with Wolfe Rub Bold.  4 minutes per side and done!  I also did a first, grilled sweet potatoes and let me tell you...............they're awesome!!!  I rubbed with some oil then some Original WR.  Grilled indirect for about 15 minutes per side and WOW!!!!  These things were some of the best food I've ever grilled!!  I also did some asparagus.  Did my wife's in Italian dressing and mine in Wolfe Rub Citrus and EVOO.  The flavor on mine didn't come through the way I wanted it too, so I'll try again!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Deem some nice looking taters! I like the tray picture the best, pretty much sums it all up! Nice looking dinner Larry!


----------



## Unity (Dec 15, 2006)

That's _all_ real good lookin' food, Larry! I've gotta try those sweet potatoes. Thanks for the idea.    

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I saw someone on antoher site do the sweet potatoes like that.  I was very skeptical, but I've gotta admit, those potatoes were some of the best I've ever cooked!  Well worth a try!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn......that looks good!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thats it. Now I am starving.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow.  Looks awesome !


----------



## john a (Dec 16, 2006)

Way to go Larry. It's only 6:30 am but I could eat some of that right now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 16, 2006)

gonna be trying that soon...how thick were the slices?


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

them sweet pertaters do look good,  and nice grill marks  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 16, 2006)

Dang son, thats some grilling.  Great job Larry.  I love grilled taters and the wife likes the sweet taters.  I will be doing some of those for her soon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> gonna be trying that soon...how thick were the slices?



Bout half to three quarters of an inch Jim.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 16, 2006)

Great cook Larry. On the "to do" list.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice lookin meal you threw together there.....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks great Larry.


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 16, 2006)

Look like good monkey chips to me!!  Have to try soon.


----------



## TheCook (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice looking dinner Larry.  Did you have any problems turning the sweet taters when they were close to being done?  Where they falling apart at all?

nick


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2006)

Larry, all I can say is "WOW".

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Nice looking dinner Larry.  Did you have any problems turning the sweet taters when they were close to being done?  Where they falling apart at all?
> 
> nick



No Nick.  They weren't to the point of being mashable.  The outside gotta nice crust to them, then the inside was nice and "al dente".   I was skeptical about grilling sweet potatoes, but they were absolutely incredible!!


----------

